# ACVR2B ACE-031



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Any news on ACVR2B ACE-031?

Does it do what it says on the tin or is it just another unresearched chemical that people are firing in without thought?


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

I know only one guy that used it and he was satisfied with the results,but he had some bad sides like frequent nose bleeds..Personally with so limited info i wouldn't make my self an expirement subject


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Difficult to get genuine stuff really from a reliable source...which is why there are so few sets of feedback I guess...


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting stuff. Can give you nose bleeds and bleeding gums but there the only side seen in human study's.

Il let you try it first lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Will leave this well alone then, at least for now. Defo don't want to be a guinea pig!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Just read that the kinda doses we would have to run as humans is a **** load!!! I mean your gonna be jabbing ggggg of the stuff to get a decent dose.


----------

